# Paper wrok



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Can anyone tell me what degree or no degrees mean on registration papers.


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I'm assuming these are UKC papers. Degree is a title. Champion, grand champion, united weight puller, united companion dog, etc.


----------



## doughboi (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh ok and yea sorry it is UKC papers


----------

